# Navicular Bursa Injections Help /advice???



## dressagecrazy (24 August 2010)

My horse is currently in Leahurst & after a week of pure hell & lots of pounds later we have found the site of the problem.

So my horse has damaged the Impar ligament & has adhesions to the Tendon, there is lot's of inflamation. The specialist has recommended a Steriod injection into the Navicular Bursa would help calm the inflamation. However with the foot being a very sterile enviroment there is a big risk of infection.

So have any of you had this done?? Any advice is welcome as i have a very short window to think about this treatment.


----------



## fingers_crossed (24 August 2010)

Mine had this done, no probs, the third was even done by my vet sat home to save travel and was all ok. Unfortunately he still didn't come sound though. However his problem was counterbalanced by back leg problems too - so neither end ever rested enough to stay healed


----------



## traceyann (24 August 2010)

mine had it twice no problems didnt make him sound though


----------



## snopuma (24 August 2010)

Mine has had this done under sterile injection with live x-ray at the vets, he was fine, and reassuringly my vet said to call him even at 3 in the morning is there was any sign of a raised temperature, but all was well!


----------



## Izzwizz (24 August 2010)

Mine has had the injection twice, once in January, then again in April when she was showing signs of lameness again.  She had a tear to her DDFT.  Fingers crossed the second injection seems to have worked, shes in ridden work and doing really well.  Both injections were done at Horsepital and no problems with infection.  They are sedated whilst its carried out.  The inflammation was initially picked up when she had the MRI scan and there are possible adhesions as she was on box rest for a long time.  If this had failed for a second time she would have needed another MRI and the option was de-nerving the foot provided nothing else was found.


----------



## qaz (24 August 2010)

I've had two of ours done twice. Massive improvement & one is now back out jumping 1.30's. Both done sedated and with radiographic guidance. Never had a problem with any infection but I guess it depends on how thorough the vet is to keep things sterile.


----------



## NicoleS_007 (24 August 2010)

Yea mine got it for a chipped nav bone and there was a massive improvement the day after. Although his pasturn did swell a bit and there was heat for a day or two. Mine had his last Sept apparently depending on the horse it can last anything upto 2 years!!!


----------



## nikki_07766 (25 August 2010)

My boy has navicular to ;(. He also has had the injections, although Im sure he has it in to the coffin joint which in turn also treats the navicular. Hes had a few now and has been fine. They give the area a good wash and clip, then once theyve done the injection they bandage it which you have to take off the next day and then just follow vets instruction thereafter.


----------



## splash30 (25 August 2010)

Mine has just had it done 2 weeks ago and all fine done at the vets under strict sterile condition with xrays etc also put antibiotics in with it just in case too, and seems to have worked fingers crossed


----------



## carterk3 (25 August 2010)

Hi my horse is also suffering from navicular - any idea on how much the injections cost?


----------



## NicoleS_007 (25 August 2010)

carterk3 said:



			Hi my horse is also suffering from navicular - any idea on how much the injections cost?
		
Click to expand...

From memory about £50-60


----------



## cptrayes (25 August 2010)

Mine had it done in one foot only, and was another that did not come sound. A barefoot rehab brought him sound in under 11 weeks and he has been consistently sound for well over three months now, jumping and competing at dressage.


----------

